# Word definitions



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some word definitions....

Remember - to sew a severed limb back on.

Codgertate - an art gallery for old people.

Hispanic - fear of snakes

Tit - to strike a Yorkshireman

Pustulant - a festive boil that lasts until Easter.

Cooperbottom - take a note of her posterior.

Childhood - young gangster

Dandelion - camp Big Cat

Delight - make things go darker

Fondue - affectionate sheep

Marinade - soft drink for wedding

Microbe - tiny dressing gown

Minimal - small shopping centre

Notable - full restaurant

Quadrant - four people shouting

Ramshackle - male chastity belt

Scandal - footwear to be ashamed of

Hiding - A bell you can't reach

Antelope - To run off with your mother's sister

Flatulance - Emergency vehicle that picks you up after you've been run over by a steam-roller


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Flatulance - Emergency vehicle that picks you up after you've been run over by a steam-roller :lol:


----------

